# "Lucky" 6 Weeks



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

This is Ace of Diamonds boy "Luck of the Draw".  Sired by Teflon. I think he's pretty cool and am happy for the guy that bought him!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

In the grunts of Tim Taylor the tool man on that show...:wink:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sure is one thick little guy!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Handsome little guy, luck of the draw indeed


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Handsome stocky little guy!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here is his sister Keep on Dreamin'.  She is for sale... 

These pictures make her look like she has a bad top, but she really is quite level.


----------

